# Ahhhh! I need cage advice badly!



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I really want to get Little Foot a bigger cage because the one is in is 28" X 17". When he was a baby that was okay, but he is getting more stuff in there now and needs more room. I am also planning on buying him a Carolina storm wheel and right now it won't fit with the cage he is using. However, the bad part is that I'm unemployed so I am trying to do all the cage research I can and make sure its a good choice before I spend the money. I have been looking at bigger cages by Marchioro or a Prevue 524 which is 40X21X21. Those are around $70.

I thought making my own cage might be less expensive though, I'm just really unsure how to go about doing it. I found a 3 pack of storage cubes for $18.97 and they were plastic covered so I wouldn't need to buy coroplast. I just have limited space and will be taking him to college with me in the fall, so I wanted opinions on what the best choice for Little Foot would be. I want him to have room and enjoy himself and have everything he wants in his cage.

Please help me!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you can get a Marchioro or Prevue cage for $70, I'd go that route and then you know that when you go away to college, the cage is not only escape proof but also safe from other critters.


----------



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey there! My little hedgie is a free-roamer; but I had a good idea the other day.

I was assembling a shelf I bought from walmart and thought, "this wouldn't be bad for a hedgehog cage!". It's cheap and easy to put together. For the floor, some (thick) clear plastic window covering would be good and easy to clean.

The only thing to keep in mind is to make sure the depth of the shelf is high enough. The top would have to be open to make sure there is good ventilation.

What do you guys think of that idea?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

For the liner idea, you will want something more solid than plastic. I even tried a very thick shower liner and their little nails shredded it. I would suggest tarp or stronger. They are burrowing little guys and even with lots of blankets and fleece strips they will claw the bottom.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

If you could spare the $45, here's one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand

Mines a 36" x 17" All Living Things plastic bottomed rabbit cage. I consider it to be a nice size.

Check out your local classifieds, I'm sure you could find a reasonably priced used cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CoxMD said:


> If you could spare the $45, here's one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand
> 
> Mines a 36" x 17" All Living Things plastic bottomed rabbit cage. I consider it to be a nice size.
> 
> Check out your local classifieds, I'm sure you could find a reasonably priced used cage.


That cage would be a very tight fit with the Carolina Storm Wheel.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I know Larry; I'm keeping that in mind when looking for a new cage. His wheel is very important so the cage has to accommodate it! haha  I really liked the C&C cage idea, however, I think Nancy is right that buying an actually cage will be easier when transporting him to College. Its just very pricey for how big of a cage I want.

I was looking at a Marchioro Tommy 120; is that big enough for him?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I was looking at a Marchioro Tommy 120; is that big enough for him?


That cage is big enough.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The Marchioro Tommy 120 is a perfect cage. I know of many people who have it and love it. If you will have a dresser you can set it on at college, with a heating setup, that should be perfect.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some of the Marchioro Tommy 120 cages are already on a stand cost about $30-40 more.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Fantastic! Thank you so much Larry and Nancy!

Larry- I just got the rest of the money together for Little Foot's wheel. I will let you know when I send it out. we are very excited. =)


----------

